# I picked up two pair of bose speakers for free off craigslist. 901 IV and 4.2



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yesterday I saw a listing for free Bose speakers on craigslist. In the photo I saw Bose 901 speakers. They were curb side pickup so I contacted them and asked them to put them to the side for me. And they did. I received the stands with them. They are model 901 IV. then today I saw another listing for free Bose speakers curb pickup that was about 10 minuets from the house. It was listed a short time I jumped in the car and this time it was a pair of bose 4.2 speakers. The 901 speakers need new foam edges on all the speakers. All 18 of them. They 4.2's I think someone refoamed before they have an 8" woofer. They don’t look like the stock foam but whoever did them did a good job. I am going to refoam the 901 IV speakers and sell them on eBay. They are in very good shape almost spotless one speaker has one small nick in the veneer that you don’t see unless you are looking for it. I am going to flip them. Most people think bose speakers sound bad but people will pay for the brand name.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

You can buy refoaming kits, I'm sure. You will probably do well to fix them and sell them on ebay. You didn't mention the equalizer that goes with them. If you don't have that, they are pretty much worthless. They need that eq to make them work properly. They eq as much as 18db per channel, so other eq's usually don't have enough range to do the job. Dennis


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

drdoan said:


> You can buy refoaming kits, I'm sure. You will probably do well to fix them and sell them on ebay. You didn't mention the equalizer that goes with them. If you don't have that, they are pretty much worthless. They need that eq to make them work properly. They eq as much as 18db per channel, so other eq's usually don't have enough range to do the job. Dennis


no eq. i was looking at them on ebay. i am trying to find out if i have to get a eq that came with IV speakers or will other eq's work. I was reading that they don't sound good without the eq. some of the ones on ebay that i looked at said that model V, IV, and VI have the same curve and will work with any of those model speakers but I want to make sure before i buy one.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I am not sure about the compatibility, but, I would guess that they are pretty muich the same. Dennis


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

dust them off, re foam the surrounds, re dye the grills and sell them for way more money than you should be allowed to.


----------

